# Need some feedback on a sub-bass



## TheComet (Mar 11, 2010)

took a good tip from a friend to cut off my instruments at 30hz or so to leave room for a sub woofer in my DnB, and started working on a sub for my main project at the moment.

ran into a snag though, I don't own a sub-woofer, so I need a little feedback on my sub-bass.

link: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3544680

My main concern is that I might've gone too low of a pitch for subs to pick it up clean, the rest of the track is pretty negligible for now since this is mostly a kind of "stress test" version of part of the track.


If you've got a sub I could really use some feedback on that sub's frequency
edit: I'm looking for technical feedback, not critique


----------



## Luchs (Mar 12, 2010)

As for technical feedback (I'm not a DnB listening person), I can only recommend to get any software that can visualize your songs frequency spectrum (X: Freq, Y: dB, Z: Time). Goldwave demo can do that, but only "as it's played".

Then, you can easily play a song of that genre which you know sounds good, or at least sounds 'how it should', and compare the mix.


----------



## Aden (Mar 12, 2010)

Subcribing to this thread so I can remember to listen on my sound system when I get home


----------

